# Kreg Accu-Cut



## Moshe Kwart (Jan 16, 2020)

I am just about ready to purchase the Kreg Accu-Cut and would appreciate hearing your experiences with it as a circular saw guide. Ease of use, accuracy, durability, other options, etc... I do not presently have a place for a table saw and am trying to squeeze as much out of my 7 1/4 inch circular saw as possible.
Thanks very much,
Mo


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I've got one. It's a little overpriced for what you get, but it works well enough. I'd say the size is more suited for a smaller battery-powered saw over a full sized framing saw, but it does work with the larger ones. Doubt it's work on a worm drive saw though. The rails are solid aluminium, hold up well, they're straight, the non-slip on the bottom works. The carriage is completely plastic, durable but a bit flimsy. Fit is okay, there's a bit of play between the carriage and the rails but nothing major. Overall, it does the job pretty well


----------

